# 3DS Powersaves



## jamie! (May 18, 2014)

_I recently got a new PC_ and i installed PowerSaves 3DS (for pokemon x) and i just remembered that i need a license key. I don't know where this is. Can anyone help me?
~ Mayor James​


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

From my google search, it should be in the box. If it's not, you should contact the maker of the product.


----------



## jamie! (May 18, 2014)

LafielNightray said:


> From my google search, it should be in the box. If it's not, you should contact the maker of the product.



I've lost the box.


----------



## matt (May 18, 2014)

If your talking about action replay power saves I suggest you close this thread and find the answer elsewhere


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2014)

2:45 and on.
I don't know what to do if you've thrown the box away, do you have the user guide?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 18, 2014)

User guide has the code on, atleast mine did.



matt said:


> If your talking about action replay power saves I suggest you close this thread and find the answer elsewhere


Oh come on, It's not he's charging people to use it or anything :l


----------



## matt (May 18, 2014)

Many people have received infractions from creating threads about cheats and hacks.


----------



## jamie! (May 18, 2014)

matt said:


> Many people have received infractions from creating threads about cheats and hacks.



oh so-rrrrrrrrrr-y!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LafielNightray said:


> 2:45 and on.
> I don't know what to do if you've thrown the box away, do you have the user guide?



nope, sadly. It was all burnt or lost or something.


----------

